# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si të shërohen vrimat në fytyrë?

## Stentori

Pershendetje !


Lus mjekun apo te gjithe ata qe din dicka ne lidhje me pyetjen time, se si mund te sherohen vrimat ne fytyre.Per kete me ka lutur nje shoqe qe ti ndihmojme.

me respekt 

Stentori

----------


## angeldust

Stentor,

Me pare do ishte mire qe personi i indikuar t'ju pergjigjej ketyre pyetjeve qe te sqaroje edhe problemin me sakte:

1) Nga se beson se jane shkaktuar "vrimat" (apo poret e zmadhuara ma merr mendja)? Nga aknet? Nga dicka tjeter?

2) I ke trajtuar ndonjehere tjeter me dicka dhe a ke mare ndonje rezultat pozitiv/negativ?

3) A je duke perdorur ndonje trajtim tani, dhe nese po cfare?

Pyete njehere ate shoqen dhe na thuaj.
Pershendetje.

----------


## Reina

po jan pore te zmadhuara veza e lyer ne fytyre te ben mire..e di qe eshte e veshtire po te mbyll poret apo ti zvogelen shume fare.. po jan scars apo shenja te mbetura ngaqe kur ke pasur acme sjan mjekuar atehere te mbeten si pune grope apo vryme sic e thua ti.. hmm sjam e sigurt po hiqen keto.. mire do ishte te pyesje nje doktor apo te vej vajza te mjekohet se jo cdo lekure e fytyres eshte njesoj..gjithashtu mund te jap nje website po deshe ku thot gjithcka se si ta mjekosh fytyren..ah po dhe vitamin E e lyer ne fytyre eshte shume e mire..

----------


## Annaaa

Vrima ngelet vrim mor bir .  Keshtu   ka qene  ne  lashtesi  po vrim ngelet dhe sot lol

NUk ke cu ben  sorry !

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga Annaaa_ 
> *Vrima ngelet vrim mor bir .  Keshtu   ka qene  ne  lashtesi  po vrim ngelet dhe sot lol
> 
> NUk ke cu ben  sorry !*


Ashtu eshte Annaaa. Pervec ndonje lloj operacioni plastik ose me lazer me ka zene veshi... po te jete vrime ndryshe nuk mbushet. Mund te kete kremra per te cilet prodhuesit perpiqen t'ju mbushin mendjen njerezve se jane efikase, por edhe me to e shumta e shumta, thjesht mund te shpresosh qe te zvogelohen poret.

Kurse sa per aknet ka shume mjekime te cilat mund te sherojne. Me peroksid benzoili (ose me e njohur si Clearasil) thjesht te thahet yndyra e fytyres gjate gjithe dites. E gjen ne forme kremi dhe solucioni, por per mendimin tim kremi eshte me efikas.

Ne qofte se problemi i akneve eshte me i thelle, dmth. ka ndonje infektim te gjakut me bakteriet e akneve, atehere mire do ishte qe t'i mbillje bakteriet purulente ne laborator dhe te bejne testime se cili antimikrobial/antibiotic eshte me efikas ndaj tyre. Me receten e mjekut pastaj mund te marresh ne farmaci antibiotikun me te pershtatshem per llojin e akneve personale.

Nje kombinim i antibiotikut, me eliminim te yndyrres (me dicka si p.sh. peroksid benzoili), dhe sigurisht me nje produkt per larjen e fytyres qe pastron poret ne thellesi... problemi i nje fytyre me akne duhet te zgjidhet... edhe pse kjo eshte vetem nje pjese e vogel e problemit madhor qe ne kete rast jane vrimat.

----------


## Stentori

Pershendetje!
Ju falenderoj shum qe keni dhene nje pergjigje te nderuara forumiste.


angeldust

1. Vrimat u jan shkaktuar si rezultat i akneve qe ka patur ne fytyre gjat kohes se pubertetit.
2.Nuk ka trajtuar akoma  dhe nuk ka vizituar mjek pervec se me medikamente dhe me krema te ndryshme qe perdor.

me respekt 

Stentori

----------


## Stentori

> _Postuar më parë nga Reina_ 
> .gjithashtu mund te jap nje website po deshe ku thot gjithcka se si ta mjekosh fytyren..ah po dhe vitamin E e lyer ne fytyre eshte shume e mire.. [/B]



Reina atehere po deshe na sjelle ate website,te jemi mirenjohes.

shendet

----------


## Stentori

> _Postuar më parë nga Annaaa_ 
> *Vrima ngelet vrim mor bir .  Keshtu   ka qene  ne  lashtesi  po vrim ngelet dhe sot lol
> 
> NUk ke cu ben  sorry !*


Sipas teje Annaaa, nuk kan  sherim vrimat?
Ia humbe shpresat goces, nuk gjete dot fjale me te mira se keto qe i thua?

----------


## MisCongeniality

Varet se ne cfare grade i ka keto aknet.

Shkalla 1 (comedonal acne)---------->Tretinoin (Retin A)
                                                         Adapalene (Differin)
                                                         Salicylic Acid

Shkalla 2 (mild inflammatory acne)-->Benzoyl Peroxide
                                                         Antibiotik Krem (Erythromycin, Tetracycline, Doxycyclin etj)

Shkalla 3 (moderate inflamm acne)-->Tretinoin + krem    antibiotic/benzoyl peroxide

Shkalla 4 (severe inflamm acne)------->Isotretinoin

Nese pacientja eshte femer, mund t'i japesh Birth Control Pills(estrogen + progesterone).

Tani s'me kujtohet emri i nje ilaci qe perdorin ketu per aknet. E kam pare ne rreklame po s'e di si quhet. Eshte shume efikas dhe kushton nja 40$.

Dhe gjithashtu, personi me akne s'duhet t'i preke sepse infeksioni perhapet dhe gjithashtu mund te krijojne vrima te perjetshme, te cilat vec me operacion plastik mund te rregullohen.

----------


## Stentori

Ju flmd per informatat qe i ke dhene  MisCongeniality ...

----------


## MisCongeniality

Stentori, 

Se harrova te te them...ne vec te dhame mendim per kurimin por jo cdo pacient kurohet njesoj megjithese mund te kene te njejten semundje. Varet se cfare problemesh te tjera ka!!
Thuaji qe te shkoje tek mjeku pasi ilacet kane efekte anesore. Psh, s'e di se cfare moshe ka kjo vajza por nese ajo eshte shtatzene, keto ilacet shkaktojne deformitete ne fetus.
Gjithashtu, sasite e larta ne vitamin A (isotretinoin etj) shkaktojne cirrhosis te melcise dhe kjo s'eshte mire pasi do t'i ulet detoxifikimi i produkteve te tjere. Meqe ra fjala, vitamina A depozitohet ne melci.

fat asaj vajzes!

----------

